# one plus 6t



## Space Lynx (Oct 30, 2018)

so after watching several reviews on youtube, and the reveal of the one plus 6t. i love the minimized notch and the black OLED option to make the notch invisible... but I think since its just a small teardrop I will learn to deal with it.

that being said... i am finally ready to upgrade my zte axon 7 mini $179 i got 4 years ago. im addicted to OLED netflix viewing in bed... only thing I am kind of sad about it no HDR support in netflix...

the price of $549 is great tho... and i love the under the glass fingerprint sensor. at $549 and those specs though, i suppose it doesn't get much better.  i was considering waiting for the galaxy s10... since it will have HDR support, and possible graphene batteries... but I don't know... will cost prob almost twice as much, especially since i would want the Plus version as i like the 6.2" to 6.4" range like the one plus 6t is in

*anyone want to share their thoughts on the 6t? or one plus as a company, im not a huge phone guy so this is a 5 year purchase for me!*


----------



## JovHinner123 (Oct 30, 2018)

If you love watching on your phone (which I do all time), you'll love the huge screen on the 6t.


----------



## R0H1T (Oct 30, 2018)

I wouldn't advise you to not get the 6T but there are already better alternatives at that price point, though perhaps not in the US.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 30, 2018)

R0H1T said:


> I wouldn't advise you to not get the 6T but there are already better alternatives at that price point, though perhaps not in the US.



like what? i am in europe at the moment... i don't see anything coming close to the 6t in terms of price / specs /screen


----------



## bonehead123 (Oct 30, 2018)

from a pure "bang for the buck" perspective, and for those like you who want use their phones as viewing screens, then the 6T is a no brainer IMHO.....if it is available where you live and will work on the respective system...

I have been watching One for a while now and really like where they are with their designs, specs, and features, and I do not believe you will find a better phone for a similar price from any other mfgr...

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for them to become more widely available in the US and work on the major carriers without all the fuss, sometime in the near future.......


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 30, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> like what? i am in europe at the moment... i don't see anything coming close to the 6t in terms of price / specs /screen


Tons, actually. Anything from Xiaomi Mi8/Mix2s/BlackShark to similarly priced flagships from Oppo, ASUS, LG, HTC and Sony.
Xiaomi also has a cheap-ass Pocophone F1, but it's IPS and from what I've heard it sometimes suffers from backlight bleeding at the edges, which is not very good for movies and entertainment in general.



lynx29 said:


> anyone want to share their thoughts on the 6t? or one plus as a company, im not a huge phone guy so this is a 5 year purchase for me!


It's OK, but very overpriced lately. Basically it's your typical Huawei quality, but built around a Qualcomm chipset, clean of crapware, and with slightly better build quality.
What I don't like about this new 6T is their "trendy" updates, inspired by the likes of Samsung and Apple. First off, it's that stupid camera notch. Second is the glass/ceramic back panel, which means that just like all new samsung phones and alikes it's yet another f$%^ng glued sandwich, pardon my french....
If I were you, I'd hold on 'till December and see what Nokia and others have to offer. For long-term use you may want to consider something with a monolithic aluminium chassis.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 30, 2018)

Xiaomi Mi8 seems promising, but one plus 6t seems to have better quality, i like the teardrop notch actually, and i like the software that allows me to hide the notch that One Plus has... also its android pie and promised future updates, which the original one plus 6 got pie 45 days after its release, so One Plus has been very impressive on a lot of fronts. i also watched tour of their factory on youtube, one plus is worth the extra $100 imo.

it also has gorilla glass 6 and some other nice stuff Xiaomi Mi8  doesn't have.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Oct 30, 2018)

Get it!!! I will as well soon, I will give my current S9 to my wife.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 30, 2018)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Get it!!! I will as well soon, I will give my current S9 to my wife.



will you get mirror black or midnight black? i'm leaning towards mirror, but i am not sure yet. midnight is prob better for fingerprints?


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Oct 30, 2018)

I hope other colors will be available by the time I will get it  I would go for red. But between those two I would say midnight black


----------



## 27MaD (Oct 30, 2018)

R0H1T said:


> I wouldn't advise you to not get the 6T but there are already better alternatives at that price point, though perhaps not in the US.


Mate 20 - 20 Pro


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 30, 2018)

27MaD said:


> Mate 20 - 20 Pro




Mate 20 and Mate 20 Pro are almost twice as expensive... I am in Ireland at the moment... Amazon UK has it listed for 899 pounds.... no thanks, I will wait until i fly home to america soon and get the one plus 6t for $549


----------



## 27MaD (Oct 31, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> Mate 20 and Mate 20 Pro are almost twice as expensive... I am in Ireland at the moment... Amazon UK has it listed for 899 pounds.... no thanks, I will wait until i fly home to america soon and get the one plus 6t for $549


To be honest , yeah i agree with u , the mate 20 & 20 Pro are better than the 6T , but it costs a lot more.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 31, 2018)

27MaD said:


> To be honest , yeah i agree with u , the mate 20 & 20 Pro are better than the 6T , but it costs a lot more.



Not that much better imo, the screen will be just as gorgeous when watching Netflix, which is the main reason I am buying a new phone. That being said, I probably would be smart to wait for galaxy s10 5.8" version since it will have HDR support for netflix... but it will cost $200 or so more too... egh not sure if HDR is worth $200... screw it. I am going with the 6T


----------



## er557 (Oct 31, 2018)

If you watch content on your device, why wouldn't you go with say Samsung galaxy tab s2 or s3, a 10 incher with 3k resolution, it supports voice calling and messaging like any phone, all you will need is a small shoulder bag to carry it and use a Bluetooth earpiece for calls. Cant beat it's useability and user experience. And the developer community is tremendous.
example:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071RSZCFK/?ref=r4m_udw_ta_us_dd&th=1
many more unlocked models exist


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 31, 2018)

er557 said:


> If you watch content on your device, why wouldn't you go with say Samsung galaxy tab s2 or s3, a 10 incher with 3k resolution, it supports voice calling and messaging like any phone, all you will need is a small shoulder bag to carry it and use a Bluetooth earpiece for calls. Cant beat it's useability and user experience. And the developer community is tremendous.
> example:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071RSZCFK/?ref=r4m_udw_ta_us_dd&th=1
> many more unlocked models exist



I already tried an S3 tab from samsung, ended up refunding it after 3 days, the saturation in colors was too much for me, much prefer the white point I calibrated on my OLED ZTE Axon 7 phone. I also don't like holding a big 10" thing in bed at night while watching netflix, phone is much easier to manage.

my only hesitation for the one plus 6t is the speakers will suck compared to my zte axon 7. and no headphone jack means i need to invest in bluetooth headphones... because lot of times i go on binge watches of shows and need to keep it charging, so i won't be able to use the type C dongle... 

i might just wait for galaxy s10 and save a little extra money up. not sure yet. my axon 7 battery is dying bad...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 2, 2018)

Still sitting with OnePlus3T here and am quite pleased with it so far, but 6T really grabs my attention now. Can't afford it atm, maybe someone will gift it to me on Christmas


----------



## HuLkY (Nov 2, 2018)

T6 is a very nice choice, go for it and try to get the accessories in one pack from OnePlus, like the covers, screen protectors, maybe back-bag, congratulations in advance.


----------



## JovHinner123 (Nov 3, 2018)

Jaffakeik said:


> Still sitting with OnePlus3T here and am quite pleased with it so far, but 6T really grabs my attention now. Can't afford it atm, maybe someone will gift it to me on Christmas



That would be one hell of a gift. Hope you get it bud.


----------

